# Red Golden Boy @ Pulaski County Animal Shelter, Somerset, KY



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This guy went up for adoption on Wednesday, so he probably doesn't have a lot of time left.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a baby and so adorable! I'd think someone would adopt him! Has anyone contacted a rescue?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Doesn't seem like Kentucky has more goldens on Petfinder than most? Is that because many don't post on Petfinder?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Debles said:


> He is a baby and so adorable! I'd think someone would adopt him! Has anyone contacted a rescue?


Yes, I e-mailed GRRAND about him and the other dog in the same shelter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie.,... Hope he finds a home quickly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautfiul boy*

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This poor*

This poor Red boy is still there. I bet his TIME is ALMOST UP and someone took his brother?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I never got a response from the rescue I e-mailed.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been trying to get through on the phone, but it's been ringing busy for the last fifteen minutes. I just e-mailed the address they listed on petfinder, so hopefully I'll be able to find out something. If need be, I'll go down this Saturday and pull him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I've been trying to get through on the phone, but it's been ringing busy for the last fifteen minutes. I just e-mailed the address they listed on petfinder, so hopefully I'll be able to find out something. If need be, I'll go down this Saturday and pull him.


Will they hold him that long????? I sure hope so.. bless you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Balireli*

Blarieli:

Bless you for caring-he is adorable.

KEEP CALLING AND EMAILING!!!

I don't see their hours posted anywhere!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I hope you can get ahold of them!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got in touch with a lady at the shelter - I think their phone was off the hook because it's been busy all of this time. Anyway, she said a rescue group picked him up today!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!!!!! He'll have a forever home soon!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I tried to call this morning and got an automated message saying to call back later, but I never got a chance.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo! I had posted about him too. I'll go and let my Newf forum friend know he's been picked up.

I wonder what happened to the blonde one? He was there yesterday, but that was the first day he could be adopted, so hopefully somebody got him out too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, so happy for him!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The other Golden is out too. The lady didn't say if she was at a rescue or had been adopted; just said she got picked up a couple of days ago.


----------

